# Dave Andrew, former deck hand, Cayzer irvine shipping



## Gary Bradley (Mar 5, 2017)

Looking for an old shipmate, was on the scottish eagle, brought her back from the falklands in 1983, originally from Goole.


----------



## mathieson (Jul 3, 2017)

1	David Andrew	Goole, North Humberside, DN14
Full Address
2014-18 
View
2	David Andrew	Goole, North Humberside, DN14
Full Address
Susan J Allen, Charlotte M Allen
2008-12 
View
3	David R Andrew	Goole, North Humberside, DN14
Full Address
Diane Andrew
2003-05, 2014-16 
View
4	David Andrew	Goole, North Humberside, DN14
Full Address
2002-07


----------



## Gary Bradley (Mar 5, 2017)

I think that could very well be the lad i am looking for, thanks mate


----------



## Gary Bradley (Mar 5, 2017)

Is Dave a member of this group? or do you have a way of contacting him for me?


----------

